# Just not happy about this



## Ducky

I walked out in the garage the other day and almost thought I could hear my ST324P crying. This winter sucks. The few times i have used it has performed good. Really disappointed its raining in Michigan. Bring on the snow, I'm ready to go!!!!!! I mean a guy can only wax his snowblower so many times...lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard

no snow over here in the motor either ducky but it is darn windy right about now


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I bought a nice big used Toro 1332 last year and no snow to try it. Same thing this year till last night. Finally got some snow worth firing it up. Choke, throttle, prime and first pull if fires and it's running beautifully. Take the choke off, grab a gear pull the handle, nothing. Different forward gear, nothing, reverse, nothing.

I feel your pain Ducky. Waited a whole year to play with mine and ....
Used the tried and true 24" Troy and will take a look at the Toro when I'm not so disgusted.


----------



## 43128

if you get no gears at all its probably a belt issue


----------



## nwcove

was some snow here......now its 30 shades of brown, after the rain tomorrow.....it will be 50 shades of brown, all snow will be gone.


----------



## Chrysler 340

I understand and feel your pain Ducky, shoveled the last two years before deciding to re-power the Toro 724. I've used it twice but haven't had the chance to give it a full & complete workout.

When you're prepared nothing ever happens, when you're not prepared expect the worse.


----------



## Zavie

I know Ducky, as I get practically the same weather you do it's been a bummer. I've used the Husky once and the Honda once. Depressing, very depressing.


----------



## Cardo111

Lol. I feel your pain, here in the NY metro burbs have had only one storm so far it was 16 inches but the Platinum 24 SHO hates to sit idle during the prime of her life...58° and raining here. They are saying that we may get some next Tuesday, we'll see.


----------



## GAR

I think we had a record high today, 55-56 degrees. All of the 2 1/2 inches of snow we have had this year is gone....This is very disappointing, I have a hurd of 4 snowblowers that have seen more wax on them this year then snow...I am still keeping my fingers crossed for at least one or two big snow dumps before spring....I am working on making up a snow dance, it's still in the beginning stage ......LMBO


----------



## jrom

Gee you guys, I wish I could send some down your way. 

3" today, 6" last night, puts us at 118+" so far. I'm in a narrow band that gets a ton. About a mile from Lake Michigan, winds hit the Manitou Islands, then bombs away at my house. :smiley-char060:


----------



## jrom

I'm just south of the 45th Parallel and right about in line with Kiss4aFrog...I think he's sending all these cold winds my way, they then pickup that warmer air from the lake and then they take a giant dump on me and my. :smiley-gen125:


----------



## Ducky

I'm in the Kalamazoo area and it's bad. I'm hoping for a big one but it's not looking good. I would like to get a few tanks thru it. Sad but true, last storm I tried to make a deep row of snow. Nothing that even challenged it. Fingers crossed, off to snow dance in the rain.


----------



## CO Snow

Come to Colorado and you can use mine. Cleared about 22" today.


----------



## skutflut

Ducky said:


> I walked out in the garage the other day and almost thought I could hear my ST324P crying. This winter sucks. The few times i have used it has performed good. Really disappointed its raining in Michigan. Bring on the snow, I'm ready to go!!!!!! I mean a guy can only wax his snowblower so many times...lol


You cannot have too many coats of wax, except if it gets too thick that moving parts start to bind.


----------



## skutflut

jrom said:


> Gee you guys, I wish I could send some down your way.
> 
> 3" today, 6" last night, puts us at 118+" so far. I'm in a narrow band that gets a ton. About a mile from Lake Michigan, winds hit the Manitou Islands, then bombs away at my house. :smiley-char060:


Sounds like you need more snowblowers to get the job done, and maybe a few neighbour kids to operate them for ya :icon_whistling:


----------



## jrom

skutflut said:


> Sounds like you need more snowblowers to get the job done, and maybe a few neighbour kids to operate them for ya


I believe you're right! Now if I can just get my wife to go along with that one.  She thinks I'm still the kid that does the work  :smiley-char060:


----------



## Hanky

Here in town no snow 1/2 hr East and West, over 12 in what did I do wrong to miss the snow.


----------



## maxmag

my warranty is wasting away!!


----------



## skutflut

maxmag said:


> my warranty is wasting away!!


Warranty should be based on running hours, not years or months. 

Think I will send a strongly worded memo to the Grand Poo-bah of Warranty policy and have him put it on the agenda at the next meeting. :huh:


----------



## Mr Fixit

This morning it was -39 in Stony Rapids, Saskatchewan. Just south of there it rained this afternoon. So if you think the climate has lost it's mind, you're not far off. From the normal 5 feet of snow on my lawn I'm down to 12 inches this year. March is the Month we test our machines normally! Yaaa waxing!


----------



## briguy

If this keeps up, the new Husky will last forever.


----------



## pcushion141

Last year at this time, I was struggling with a worn out ********, with 110" of the white stuff, wishing for a new machine.
Now that I have a new machine, I'm not wishing for the white stuff, but glad I've had a little opportunity to use it.


----------



## dobber1978

waxing a snowblower; maybe that will give my old unit a bit of shine.


----------

